
Business error leads entrepreneur in new direction - staunch
http://www.ocregister.com/articles/gala-24486-software-restaurant.html
======
ndl
Reminds me of the Paypal story, in which the original plan was to build a
secure way to transfer money between handheld devices. They realized their
destiny was on the Internet after a demo web page started gaining serious
traction among users.

